# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه افسری

## viot123

دوستان سلام 
امسال بار دومین باری هستش که کنکور میدم و احتمالا پرستاری آزاد هم قبول نمیشم سوال من اینه که تاریخ ثبت نام و تاریخ برگزاری امتحان ورودی دانشگاه افسری ارتش یا سپاه و دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین از چه موقعی شروع میشه؟آیا بعد کنکور 96 هم میشه وارد دانشگاه افسری شد یا نه؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


ممنون./

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط viot123


دوستان سلام 
امسال بار دومین باری هستش که کنکور میدم و احتمالا پرستاری آزاد هم قبول نمیشم سوال من اینه که تاریخ ثبت نام و تاریخ برگزاری امتحان ورودی دانشگاه افسری ارتش یا سپاه و دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین از چه موقعی شروع میشه؟آیا بعد کنکور 96 هم میشه وارد دانشگاه افسری شد یا نه؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


ممنون./


دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین زمان ثبت نامش موقع انتخاب رشته خواهد بود و استخدام دانشگاه های افسری تمام شده است...

اما فک کنم شنیدم تیر ماه نیروی زمین استخدام داره...پیگیر باشید ببینید هست*

----------


## sh4yani

سلام عزیز
دانشگاه امام حسین فرودین ماه هست
و دانشگاه افسری ارتش حدود دی ماه و بهمن ماه هست  :Yahoo (8): 
منظور بنده از جفتش تحصیل در دانشگاه هاشون و استخدام رسمی هست

----------

